# MF20 Neutral Switch



## ray.schuhmann (6 mo ago)

I suspect it is the reason my tractor won't start. Where is it, how do I best test it? 

Thanks for any assistance!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

If you have a six or eight speed transmission(?) it would be threaded into the top of the transmission case under the battery tray and steering column area. It will be on the right side, forward of, and in line with the hi lo shift lever. 
The switch is designed to close when the hi lo is in neutral, so start there. The easiest way to test this is to remove the two wires from it, connect the two bullets together and try the starter. If it works, the switch is suspect. If it still won't start, then the switch can't be blamed yet.


----------

